# Blood from a crushed mosquito



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2008)

Are there any risks involved with getting blood, say on your hand, from crushing a mosquito?  I killed a fucker this morning and when I smushed it on the floor, it left a trail of blood and I got some on the palm of my hand, I don't think it was mine since I don't seem to have any bites on me.  Of course I washed it off and Purelled right away, but I was just curious.

Kind of nasty to think you got someone else's blood on you from a stupid mosquito


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats happened to me many times. And i'm not dead yet. So I think you will be fine.

Maybe if you smushed it and the blood got in an open cut you had and the person that the blood was from had AIDS or some other disease. Then maybe something would happen.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2008)

If you got someone else's blood on you it wouldn't really matter unless it was on an open wound or something.  That would be in the instance that other person's blood actually had a disease. That would be extremely unlucky.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2008)

so would the small amount of blood that could be inside the mosquito actually be enough to get you infected IF this blood were infected and IF it wound up getting into an open wound?

AND yes I agree, from what you said FUFU that would be real, real unlucky were that to actually happen


----------



## maniclion (Aug 11, 2008)

If you're worried about AID's here:
*Mosquitoes Do Not Ingest Enough HIV Particles to Transmit AIDS by Contamination*

Insect-borne disease agents that have the ability to be transferred from one individual to the next via contaminated mouthparts must circulate at very high levels in the bloodstream of their host. Transfer by mouthpart contamination requires sufficient infectious particles to initiate a new infection. The exact number of infectious particles varies from one disease to the next. HIV circulates at very low levels in the blood--well below the levels of any of the known mosquito-borne diseases. Infected individuals rarely circulate more that 10 units of HIV, and 70 to 80% of HIV-infected persons have undetectable levels of virus particles in their blood. Calculations with mosquitoes and HIV show that a mosquito that is interrupted while feeding on an HIV carrier circulating 1000 units of HIV has a 1:10 million probability of injecting a single unit of HIV to an AIDS-free recipient. In laymen's terms, an AIDS-free individual would have to be bitten by 10 million mosquitoes that had begun feeding on an AIDS carrier to receive a single unit of HIV from contaminated mosquito mouthparts. Using the same calculations, crushing a fully engorged mosquito containing AIDS positive blood would still not begin to approach the levels needed to initiate infection. In short, mechanical transmission of AIDS by HIV-contaminated mosquitoes appears to be well beyond the limits of probability. Therefore, none of the theoretical mechanisms cited earlier appear to be possible for mosquito transmission of HIV. 



The only concern I'd have is malaria or encephalitis and only if you had an open cut or abrasion on your hand....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 11, 2008)

maniclion said:


> The only concern I'd have is malaria or encephalitis and *only if you had an open cut or abrasion on your hand*....


----------

